# Other Artist like me?



## rafflone (Aug 25, 2010)

As you know, many artist have their styles and their way of drawing. 

You have furry artist that draw their furrys _with_ muzzles, and artist that draw their furrys _without_ muzzles [neko I guess you could say.] Well I was wondering if anyone draws their furs like I do.

Here are a few examples of what I mean:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4355486 -maned wolf

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4363765 -white rabbit

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/4265895/ -cheetah 

If you are an artist that draws like me, regarding the style that the characters are drawn in link me to your gallery I'd love to see your work, if you know any artist that draw similar let me know. You can eather state it here or note me or leave me a shout 

gallery - http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rafflone/


----------



## Zenia (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, I draw more humanoid furries myself... but only because I am mostly used to drawing humans. I haven't quite learned how to draw nice muzzles yet.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 26, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Yeah, I draw more humanoid furries myself... but only because I am mostly used to drawing humans. I haven't quite learned how to draw nice muzzles yet.


 
Zenia, I fucking love your signature


----------



## Zenia (Aug 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Zenia, I fucking love your signature


lol Thanks Dobe!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm not sure why, but these kind of creep me out a little.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 26, 2010)

Zenia said:


> lol Thanks Dobe!


 
Np and OP I think I know someone who draws more humanoid stuff and is really good though I like your stuff as well x3
Anyways I didn't think you'd respond so fast Zenia, I sorta said that on the GTWT as well about the sig, it's effing beautiful


----------



## Taralack (Aug 26, 2010)

Faint draws some of his characters like that too. I use a similar (if a little more toony) style for my webcomic.

Also, I think the term you're looking for is "kemono". They kind of look more like just humans with ears and a tail tacked on tbh.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen this style before, and it works for the most part. I know that for some, the impetus is that it looks neat or different, while for others, it's because drawing muzzles is incredibly difficult.

On that note, +watched.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 26, 2010)

Although that style in general comes close to careening into the uncanny valley for me, ssn_inc

---PCJ


----------



## rafflone (Aug 26, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Faint draws some of his characters like that too. I use a similar (if a little more toony) style for my webcomic.
> 
> Also, I think the term you're looking for is "kemono". They kind of look more like just humans with ears and a tail tacked on tbh.


 

I thought *kemono* was the term used for beast or in general _furry_ [with a _less_ prompt muzzle]

It's *not* that I *can't* draw muzzles, it's just with a _more_ human face I can show emotions much better in this style, humans - weather your a hard core fur or not - like things that they can relate too, so I mainly mess with the nose and the length of the face. With that I am able to make more familiar emotions and facial expressions.


----------

